# Most Difficult Violin Piece Immaginable



## TrazomGangflow

What is the most difficult violin piece you can think of? I want it to make The Four Seasons look like Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.


----------



## Taneyev

Noam Sivan's transcription of complete Liszt's piano sonata for solo violin (!!!)


----------



## Dodecaplex

^ Well, I'll be damned . . .


----------



## GraemeG

Somewhere between Bach's Partitas & Sonatas (musically) and Paganini's 24 Caprices (technically)...
GG


----------



## kv466

I don't know much about violin difficulty but that soloists' intro to Vivaldi's winter sure sounds both very difficult and lovely at the same time.

Basically, the part from 40 seconds in to 1 minute.


----------



## Guest

Claude Allgen has a 3-hour Sonata that sounds quite gnarly to play, as does George Rochberg's 78 minute Caprice Variations. No doubt some more recent pieces are nightmarish to play, as well. No one is likely to agree on the single most difficult piece for any instrument. Here are some samples of the Allgen: http://www.amazon.com/Allgen-Violin..._shvl_album_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322120522&sr=301-2


----------



## grixxviolist

erm.. khachaturian violin concerto?


----------



## matsoljare

I think this might be the most difficult Paganini....


----------



## moody

TrazomGangflow said:


> What is the most difficult violin piece you can think of? I want it to make The Four Seasons look like Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.


 Locatelli's The Harmonic Labyrinth. Only true virtuosos have ever survived this---it harder to get out of than it is to get in.


----------



## clavichorder

Britten's violin concerto sounds really difficult, as does the Dutilleux.


----------



## Couchie

Almost certainly this.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Couchie said:


> Almost certainly this.


I get that violinists have to "shred" sometimes in the trickier passages, but this boy sounds like he is chopping wood :scold:


----------

